# VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

It seems that 13647 turns the cruise into an adaptive cruise control system. it turns the "G" into an "A" on the coding. but you need to use the 16167 to deactivate the cruise,but you need to go into recode and hit do it for it to take. then apply the 13647 and same for the recode. and the same to go back to the "G" ccs. what it does i don't know. FYI


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_. what it does i don't know. FYI










Excellent post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (DnA-TT)*


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (bauch1425)*

You confused @ my post or the OP's post?
I re-read the original post, 'cause I did have a couple beers on an empty stomach when I replied. Tonight, stone cold sober...still can't figure out what the heck stjacket's post is about. 


_Modified by DnA-TT at 5:57 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (DnA-TT)*

i found the holy grail for the ME7, and its 1,000 of pages long, and a bitch to read. but im finding out some cool stuff.
from the "book"
"099,0,Lambda Control Shut-Off
099,1,Engine Speed,(G28)
099,2,Coolant,Temperature (G69),Range: -40.5...+135.0 °C\nSpecification (Warm): 80.0...115.0 °C
099,3,Lambda Control
099,4,Lambda Control,Status,Range: O2-Reg.OFF/O2-Reg.ON
;
B099,0,Lambda Control Shut-Off
; "Activate" Basic Setting
; Wait until Field 4 shows "O2-Reg.OFF"
B099,1,Engine Speed,(G28)
B099,2,Coolant,Temperature (G69),Range: -40.5...+135.0 °C\nSpecification (Warm): 80.0...115.0 °C
B099,3,Lambda Control
B099,4,Lambda Control,Status,Range: O2-Reg.OFF/O2-Reg.ON"


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (stjacket)*








You have to post a nice comprehensive list because I bought your adjustable MAP from cincy








...and on a second thought, this could conceivably make open-source tuning a reality. You'll be the Unix of VAG stjacket


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (l88m22vette)*

"I bought your adjustable MAP from cincy "
do tell, i had mixed results on the 2.7t, but great results on the 1.8t


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_"I bought your adjustable MAP from cincy "
do tell, i had mixed results on the 2.7t, but great results on the 1.8t


he paid shipping since he wanted to use it since i didnt get around to using it, stupid small mapped passat


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (stjacket)*

I'll post up soon if I get some time, I still need a KKL cable. We'll see if I can fit it into student teaching


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I'll post up soon if I get some time, I still need a KKL cable. We'll see if I can fit it into student teaching

Any new info ??? TIA


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: VAG COM LOGIN, 13647, 11463, 16167 (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_It seems that 13647 turns the cruise into an adaptive cruise control system. it turns the "G" into an "A" on the coding. but you need to use the 16167 to deactivate the cruise,but you need to go into recode and hit do it for it to take. then apply the 13647 and same for the recode. and the same to go back to the "G" ccs. what it does i don't know. FYI










Any news about what could be this adaptive mode using 13647 login ?


----------

